
Intel Files Amicus Brief in Support of Harvard College - BeetleB
https://blogs.intel.com/policy/2020/05/22/intel-files-amicus-brief-in-support-of-harvard-college/
======
BeetleB
The Amicus Brief is not just from Intel, but also Apple, Cisco, GE, Micron,
Twitter, Microsoft and some other companies. However, I did not want to modify
the title from that which is on the page.

